# Craftsman Edger Will Not Start



## tswalter (Apr 17, 2010)

I've got a craftsman edger (model #536.772341), that will not start. I verified there is good spark, starter fluid in carb will turn the motor over, I also tried to do some cleaning with carb cleaner. Carb sits right on top of fuel tank, but not getting fuel to carb. At least I can't see it or smell it in the carb.

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Put some gas in it.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

You are going to have to remove the carb and give it a serious cleaning. Spraying it with carb cleaner will do absolutely nothing, well maybe mess up the diapragm. The little ports are most likely stopped up. You will need to clean them out by running a thin metal wire into them. A new diapragm is always good also.


----------



## tswalter (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Gocart, I'll pull it off today and replace the diaphram as well. Stay tuned...


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Model #95212-0138-E1 - BRIGGS&STRATTON Engine


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rtsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/P0606041-00003.png


----------

